# What is going on here?



## Diane1 (May 26, 2009)

What is going on here? Is this forum just for business? I am…disappointed


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

No Diane, what makes you think that?

the forum is for everyone to discuss everything...


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Diane

I have place a link before today that was considered to be advertising. The link was for information i had found. I had and still have no connection to the company involved. The link was taken down so i do not know where you get the idea it's for business. 

Peter


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry to stick my nose in, but I think this is one of the few forums that isnt biased by businesses, sponsorships or ulterior motives. Thats why I like this forum so much. A few of us have a one line link under our signatures, but that doesnt sway our advise, opinions or conversations. If the moderators think it does or we see any batant advertising, then we remove the post asap

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Diane
> 
> I have place a link before today that was considered to be advertising. The link was for information i had found. I had and still have no connection to the company involved. The link was taken down so i do not know where you get the idea it's for business.
> 
> Peter


I understand that Peter, but on consulting the posting rules you will see you are allowed a link to a site that you are personally involved in only.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

This seems to be a contentious topic on a lot of forums. I have a couple of blogs about Portugal - they are, first and foremost, hobbies of mine. I will never get rich from the occasional click on an advert! I think the restrictions here are valuable as it prevents people posting irrelevantly just to get traffic to their own site/business - at the same time, being allowed to have a one line signature containing a URL means that when I try to contribute valuable information the forums I am also able to draw peoples attention to my own site - everyone's a winner. 

B


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

"I like you JoJo ! You are nice.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

notlongnow said:


> This seems to be a contentious topic on a lot of forums. I have a couple of blogs about Portugal - they are, first and foremost, hobbies of mine. I will never get rich from the occasional click on an advert! I think the restrictions here are valuable as it prevents people posting irrelevantly just to get traffic to their own site/business - at the same time, being allowed to have a one line signature containing a URL means that when I try to contribute valuable information the forums I am also able to draw peoples attention to my own site - everyone's a winner.
> 
> B


But you have two urls and are actually only permitted one


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Mr Blueskies

So you have not hibernating. 

Peter


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Peter,

Not exactly hibernating. lol I am just going through a quiet phase.
Things do get very quiet here during the winter. Dark night and there has been 
a lot of rain here lately. I am still adjusting to being retired. It is a big change 
having no daily routine and schedule and job to go to etc. How are things with 
you ?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Mr Blueskies

Well for what it's worth the weather here has been crap. It's been as bad as it can be really wind rain every day. 

Life will get better when i move into my house, i am planning a move for around the March time. If it rains i have lots of painting to do inside. If it's fine paint the outside of the house. So as you see i have lots to do. Once i move over i hope the Superbock is still cold.

Peter


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Peter,

March will be a good time to come. The weather will be nice then for painting the house. Will you be staying here full time immediately. or do you first need to fix up the house before you wish to live in it ?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Mr.Blueskies

I am very lucky the house only needs painting and the bathroom needs updating and a new kitchen. Very liveable and furnished but things can be changed as i go along. As you can see from the pictures a good cleaning and fresh paint will make a boss bachelor pad. The loft will make a stunning bedroom with ensuite. The loft floor is as good as the floors throughout the house.

Peter


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

"How close is the nearest boozer (bar) in case ya get thirsty ?


:eyebrows:


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

looks like a managable project to keep you busy Peter, lick of paint and you will have a nice place there.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Derek and Mr Blueskies and All

Boozer 6km to Gois where there are 19 places to drink in and one day i will try them all.

The thing i like most is it's a project i can do while waiting to sell my two properties here in the UK. Then i will have the funds to do my build. For now i will become a famous painter starting with the outside of the house. Then the inside and who knows maybe a ceiling or two.

Peter


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Diane
I do have to agree with you to a certain extend. I can see where you are coming from, but there is also a lot of good info here, so….
John999


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

"Famous painter eh ? Just don't go cutting your ear off, if it don't turn out so good.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi All 

No Mr Blueskies fame is not what i want. I am already famous where i am, after 25 years in a very busy business there are not many places i have been without someone seeing me and shouting my name. Cancun, Cadiar a little village in Spain, Fuerteventura. It's boring being famous. Like the day someone walked into my shop after many years only to see me. No it seems he is in Portugal. Maybe one day i will turn up with a Superbock.

My mate Dave has a Piccasa album of pics from the build of his house. If i can get that to work on my Linux Ubuntu system i will post all the pics of the house. The ones i have posted really do not show just how beautiful the house and the area are. 

I am lucky i am getting a divorce taking nothing with me. A clean start in a house furnished " ok not the best Ideal Home stuff" but who's the lucky one. 

Now i have not resized my pictures and really it may be better if i did if a moderator would like to leave some info on size great.

Peter


----------



## wigwam (May 28, 2009)

I have more than 5 posts to my name (just) so i think I am an 'active member' but there is nowhere for me to edit a signature. Why might that be?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Wigwam

If you go to the top of the screen and you will see USER CP click on that and that takes you to where you need to be. You will find various options. Good luck

Peter


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

notlongnow said:


> This seems to be a contentious topic on a lot of forums. I have a couple of blogs about Portugal - they are, first and foremost, hobbies of mine. I will never get rich from the occasional click on an advert! I think the restrictions here are valuable as it prevents people posting irrelevantly just to get traffic to their own site/business - at the same time, being allowed to have a one line signature containing a URL means that when I try to contribute valuable information the forums I am also able to draw peoples attention to my own site - everyone's a winner.
> 
> B



Just had a look at your "Christmas lights" page and can only say...thank you for the photos. We spent the other night in Tavira on the way back from Gibraltar and my camera battery had packed up!!! Their Christmas lights are spectacular:clap2:


----------

